# Bitte Helft mir!



## Dominik920 (8 Mai 2004)

Hallo Leute.
Ich habe da ein riesen Problem.

Also.
Ich benutze als Browser den Avant Browser, also quasi den Internet Explorer. Und meine Startseite hat sich verändert und lässt sich von mir nicht mehr dauerhaft ändern. 

Ich habe heute mal AdAware durchlaufen lassen. Das Teil hat mir jede menge Spyware wechgeschaufelt. Danach hab ich mal Anti-Trojan 5.5 laufen lassen. Hat nichts gefunden. Und Norton AV hat auch nichts gefunden.
Ich habe dann mal den CWShredder ausprobiert.
Das Teil hat "CWS.Searchx" gelöscht und 6 IE Internet Seiten wiederhergestellt.

Aber damit war die sache nicht erledigt. 

Habe dann Hijack this ausprobiert.
Hier mal das LOG:



> Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
> Scan saved at 19:54:20, on 08.05.2004
> Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
> MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)
> ...



Die Startseite ist anscheinend als die "about:blank" gespeichert.
Und manchmal werde ich auf diese Seite weitergeleitet. Die URL ist: http://index.morgen.cc/index.php?aid=20038
fals das hilft.

Ich habe hier auch was von dem Welchia Wurm gelesen. Aber diese Datei gibt es bei mir nicht - demzufolge bin ich auch nicht infiziert damit.

Ach noch was... Nachdem cih mit AdAware alles wechgeschaufelt hatte konnte ich meine Startseite umstellen, Aber nachdem ich den Browser geschlossen und wieder geöffnet hatte war wieder diese dumme Search Seite da. Das kotzt mich an.

Bitte helft mir. Ich bin am Verzweifeln!


MfG
Dom


----------



## Devilfrank (8 Mai 2004)

Step: 1
Rechner im abgesicherten Modus starten ( F8 ) und C:\WINDOWS\System32\cccoa.dll löschen.

Step: 2
regedit ausführen und die keys
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = res://C:\WINDOWS\System32\cccoa.dll/sp.html (obfuscated) 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = res://C:\WINDOWS\System32\cccoa.dll/sp.html (obfuscated) 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = res://C:\WINDOWS\System32\cccoa.dll/sp.html (obfuscated) 
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = res://C:\WINDOWS\System32\cccoa.dll/sp.html (obfuscated) 
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = res://C:\WINDOWS\System32\cccoa.dll/sp.html (obfuscated) 
löschen

Step 3:
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Admin\Lokale Einstellungen\Temporary Internet Files\ 
komplett den Inhalt löschen (außer index.dat)

Step 4:
Reboot

Step 5:
Adaware (aktuelle Updates) nochmal drüberrauschen lassen


----------



## Dominik920 (8 Mai 2004)

Danke!
Werd ich gleich versuchen!


----------



## Anonymous (8 Mai 2004)

Ich habe das gleiche Prob - sieher anderer Thread und ich kann jetzt schon sagen, dass das nicht funktionieren wird - das habe ich auch schon probiert ...


----------



## Dominik920 (8 Mai 2004)

FallenGrace schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe das gleiche Prob - sieher anderer Thread und ich kann jetzt schon sagen, dass das nicht funktionieren wird - das habe ich auch schon probiert ...


Was bekomme ich wenn es doch funktioniert? 
Denn das tut es 

@ Devilfrank

BIG FETT THX !!!
MfG
Dom


----------



## Anonymous (8 Mai 2004)

Glück gehabt ... mein Wurm ist da ein bissl hartnäckiger ... der restartet sich sogar jetzt während einer laufenden Session ...


----------



## Devilfrank (8 Mai 2004)

Dominik920 schrieb:
			
		

> FallenGrace schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Freut mich...
 8)


----------

